# Saving Tivo program on DVD



## nbitner (Dec 30, 2007)

I have the USB adapter to get Tivo programs to my computer. Now I want to save the program to a DVD. Tivo technical says it can be done, but they won't tell me how.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

First, cross posting is frowned upon. Second, make and model would help in giving correct answers.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

For a Series 2 or series 3, it needs to connect to your home network somehow, either wired or wireless.

Series 2 DT, Series 3, and the TiVo HD, have built in ethernet, all others need an ethernet adapter for wired.

For wireless, they all need a USB wireless adapter , or a bridge with an ethernet connection. 

Of course, you can avoid the mess and use a DVD recorder instead.

For compatiblity, see tivo.com/adapters .


----------

